# Hardsleeve de Axio



## Junk (13 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche d'une housse en dur et bien rembouré pour mon powerbook 12" dans le genre de la Hardsleeve de chez Axio : 

[SIZE=-1]www.axio-usa.com/site_home.html

[/SIZE]Seulement je ne la trouve sur aucun site en France ... Est ce qu'une bonne âme a des contacts chez Axio France ? Et pourrait me renseigner ?

Est-ce que vous avez connaissance d'autre fabricant qui propose ce genre de housse en plastique dur et bien rembouré pour y caser un powerbook 12"  

Merci à l'avance 

PS: Je viens de m'apercevoire que ceci est mon premier post .... 

[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]


----------



## FredStrasbourg (14 Mars 2006)

Bienvenue, et félicitations pour ton premier post.
Je ne sais pas si cela fera avancer ton schmilblick, mais tu peux tenter ta chance sur ebay.
J'ai ainsi acquis un Axio Swift Hardpack par ce biais pour moins de 60 Euros (au lieu de 180 Euros en boutique).

Après recherches, j'ai trouvé la page des revendeurs français de la marque Axio : 
http://www.comuta.fr/comuta-buy-rp.html

Bonne recherche !


----------



## Junk (14 Mars 2006)

Merci, 
Le produit que je cherche est assès récent il me semble ... j'ai bien envoyé un mail à Axio France @lias Comuta pour avoir des renseignements, mais je n'ai pas de réponse.
En fait, c'est ce genre de housse là que je recherche :








en polycarbonate et bien rembouré.

J'ai bien fait un tour sur ebay, mais je ne l'ai pas encore vu ...par contre c'est vrai que j'ai vu des annonces pour des backpacks Axio, et tu pourrais en dire plus sur ton achat sur ebay ? (en privé si tu veux)
J'avais un peu peur que ce sois une arnaque un sac Axio à ce prix ... et commander à un inconnu au Etats Unis je me suis dis que c'était prendre des risques.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (21 Mars 2006)

Je l'ai acheté à un mec en Allemagne. C'est vrai que j'ai pas mal flippé, parce que le prix me semblait vraiment bas. J'ai tenté malgré tout. Le mec a mis un temps fou à me le faire parvenir, si bien que je pensais devoir "m'asseoir" sur mon investissement.
Mais je l'ai finalement reçu. Il n'était pas neuf, contrairement à l'annonce, a quelques rayures, mais est en très bon état malgré tout. Et puis, s'il avait été flambant neuf, j'aurais eu des scrupules à le poser à terre (un comble pour un sac tout terrain !)
Pour revenir à ta question, c'est vrai que certaines annonces ebay sont plus que douteuses, mais je me fie à ma bonne étoile et étudie de près le profil du vendeur : remarques positives/négatives, ancienneté...
Je n'ai à ce jour eu aucun soucis.
Par contre, pour les produits high-tech à moitié prix, là, j'ai un doute...


----------

